# Parking Lot Prices



## me1223 (Dec 4, 2005)

Well I'm going to jump into this plowing next year with both feet. SO here is what I was thinking.

salt costs me 8 to 10 cents a pound, so I was thinking 35cents a pound applied, is this reasonable?

As well for Parking lots 10 000sq. ft. with 1.5-4" I would estimate at 175push plus salt so that would be about $35, total $210.

20 000sq. ft. w/1.5"-4" of snow $350 plus $70 salt so $420 (ahh the 4:20 )

4"-6" price is 1.5 times normal
6"-10" price is 2.5 times normal
10"+ price is 3.5 times normal

Is this reasonable with a 7'6" sno-way blade? 
Should I be able to do (4) 20 000sq. ft. lots in 4hours?


----------



## WMHLC (Jul 31, 2005)

I charge $100 per hour, and I can clear an acre lot in one hour, Figure out your costs, and then set up your per hour rate.


----------



## me1223 (Dec 4, 2005)

ok so a 30 000sq.ft. lot would be best priced about 200?


----------



## clark lawn (Oct 7, 2005)

an acre is 40,000 sqf so if you charge 100 an hour it should be about 100 per push for 1.5-4"


----------

